# Swarthmore-Atlanta on SEPTA, NJT, and the Crescent



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is a very belated :lol: travelogue (due to technical difficulties, it's taken me two months to put it online) of an August trip from Swarthmore, PA (suburb of Philadelphia) to Atlanta via Philadelphia, Trenton, and Princeton Junction, including travel on the R3, R7, and NEC lines, and of course, the Crescent. See Part I at my website; Part II should be up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Oct 7, 2007)

Part II is now available here.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Aloha

I enjoyed your writing but found the type size difficult to read.

Mahalo for the report


----------



## wayman (Oct 7, 2007)

AmtrakCrescent20 said:


> August trip from Swarthmore, PA (suburb of Philadelphia) to Atlanta


First, in answer to a question you asked in your travelog, SEPTA is running the old green PCC cars on the Girard St line (#15), which re-opened in 2005 after about fifteen or twenty years of being trolley-less. I have yet to ride one, but they're beautiful and air-conditioned!

Second, do you live in Swarthmore? Do I know you?... (I lived in Swarthmore from 1995-2003, was class of '99, and have taught and worked at the College in various capacities from graduation through this summer.) Message me privately if you're curious but don't want to discuss names in public!


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Oct 8, 2007)

wayman said:


> AmtrakCrescent20 said:
> 
> 
> > August trip from Swarthmore, PA (suburb of Philadelphia) to Atlanta
> ...


No, actually, I was just visiting relatives. It would have been cool though to meet someone whom I had previously known on the board.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 10, 2007)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> I enjoyed your writing but found the type size difficult to read.
> 
> Mahalo for the report



Same here, type was hard to read with these older eyes of mine!!!

Overall a great report!!!


----------

